# Cabaser 1mg - 2mg humangrade pfizer from distributor!! The best price guaranteed



## steroidforyou (Jan 2, 2014)

10 tabs 1 mg ---> contact me for price
20 tabs 1 mg ---> contact me for price
30 tabs 1 mg ---> contact me for price
40 tabs 1 mg ---> contact me for price
50 tabs 1 mg ---> contact me for price

50 tabs 2 mg ---> contact me for price
50 tabs 2 mg ---> contact me for price
50 tabs 2 mg ---> contact me for price
50 tabs 2 mg ---> contact me for price
50 tabs 2 mg ---> contact me for price

BRAND : PFIZER
PRODUCT : CABASER ( CABERGOLINE)
FROM : DISTRIBUTOR

DELIVERY TIME : 7 -14 BUSINESS DAYS
TRACKING CODE : PROVIDED
ACCEPT : WU &amp; MG

for making order : sirericgreen@gmail.com

HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 2, 2014)

*this is products all keep looking..*


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 3, 2014)

Good caber is so hard to find, its a relief just knowing you are a good go to source for when I need it !  Should even snap some up for future.


----------



## sneedham (Jan 3, 2014)

I think I'm liking that...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Jan 3, 2014)

Jfc..................


----------



## independent (Jan 3, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Jfc..................



Im assuming you never got your stuff?


----------



## 1HungLo (Jan 3, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im assuming you never got your stuff?



Oh I received a pack, lmao when I opened it, wait til you see the pics lol.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 3, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Oh I received a pack, lmao when I opened it, wait til you see the pics lol.



Can't wait.
*On that note, anyone who would like to order Caber from a reputable source is welcome to click on the links beneath this post.*


----------



## afg24 (Jan 4, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Oh I received a pack, lmao when I opened it, wait til you see the pics lol.



So dont order from them? Im Looking for legit caber


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 4, 2014)

They have legit caber as does steelgear. Sfy just may take longer than others..


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 4, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Oh I received a pack, lmao when I opened it, wait til you see the pics lol.



Quite interested to see too


----------



## steroidforyou (Jan 6, 2014)

We are distributor of PFIZER in Turkey.. So All products are legit... And best price Guaranteed


----------



## Lang (Jan 8, 2014)

Pm me a list please.


----------



## 14Aloha (Mar 31, 2018)

interested in 40 tabs 1mg


----------

